# Confirmation of pets passport etc



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We are shortly to become dog owners, and will be collecting our 8 week old Golden Retriever puppy soon :wink:

Have I got this right?

1. Get the dog chipped.
2. Have anti-rabies vaccinations
3. Have the vaccination checked a month later (at which point the passport will be issued)
4. We can't bring the dog _back in_ the country before 6 months have elapsed
5. We need to have it treated for ticks and tapeworm between 24 and 48 hours before we return to the UK

Questions:
1. Is there any minimum age for the chipping and/or vaccination?
2. Since we have a France / Italy trip planned next summer, would there be any problem taking the dog (we would be returning to the UK late in August 2009)?

Thanks in advance. This is all very new to us 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Passporting*

Hi

This is the proceedure my vet adopted.

I have used ficticious dates for clarity.

Day 1 - January 1st - microchip.

Day 10 - January 10th - first rabies vaccine and vet also scans the dog to ensure that the dog you have brought in is the same one that had the chip fitted.

Day 24 - January 24th - second rabies vaccines. Some vets do not do this. Other do it so minimise the risk of a failure at blood test stage. The dog is scanned as mentioned above.

Day 40 or day 54 - 30 days after the last rabies vaccine a blood sample is taken to ensure the vaccine has become effective. The dog is scanned again.

A few days later - result of blood test. If everything has gone to plan, the passport is issued and you are free to leave the UK. You can affix a photo to the passport.

You cannot return to the UK until 180 days after the date of the successful bloodtest.

As for the minimum age, check with your vet. My vet would not treat a dog less than six months old with the rabies vaccine. Other vets may do so.

I know you like Garda but I would not take a dog there in July and August due to the heat. Also, even when driving it can be very warm in the motorhome habitation area unless you have AC/DC aircon in the hab area.

As for returning, see the vet overseas for the necessary treatments. The treatments are given, as you say more than 24 hours before your sea voyage/tunnel but less than 48 hours.

So....

Monday - dog has treatments at 1400.

Tuesday - earliest time for departure to the UK - 1400 - I do not know if this is the crossing time or check in time

Wednesday 1400 - very latest time you can leave without having to revisit a vet. Again, not sure if the 48 hour maximum time scale relates to the check in time or crossing time.

When travelling, I would suggest the tunnel as you and the dog remain together.

A passport will cost about £150 to obtain.

I have decided not to passport Jenny as she is almost 11.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DEFRA*

Hello again

I was too nosey about the 24-48 hour rule, so I phoned DEFRA who advised the timescales relate to check in times and not the actual departure time of the vessel/train.

Defra - 0207 238 6951, option 2 then option 1.

P&O - 01304 863000

Eurotunnel - 01303 282061

R&J


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Had my 2 Red Setter Sisters rabies injection at 3 months no ill effect.
As to the 24/48 hour rule be safe look to leave France just after the 24 hours we had a delay a couple of years ago because the chip number was a diget out with the passport nice French port vet gave us the all clear but cost us 2/3 hours.
Yes use the train then you stay with your dog.
Colin Frier


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck with your retriever puppy, we love em!! This is our 4th one after losing our old girl a few months ago.
She's going to the vets later today to have her blood test. Had her rabies injection at 3 months.

Look forward to taking her away with us next year.

I'd recommend a collapsable canvas crate for the motorhome. Keeps her and the motorhome safe. By the time we go to France the chewing should have stopped!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't know anything about doggy passports, but am delighted you are getting a retriever puppy Gerald. Two problems with retrievers - 1) once you get one, no other breed will do and 2) they seem to remain puppies for most of their lives.

Ours was 15+ when he died and remained a pup for most of his days. Even when his legs could not support the bouncing, the smile still said I would if I could :lol: 

Lots of pictures when he/she arrives please.

Sue


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with the above. We have just had Jessie chipped and injected at three months. No problem!


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*confirmation of pets passport*

Hi Gerald,
Good choice of dog ! I used to breed retrievers hence the avatar and Koppersbeat was my kennel club affix.
With regards to not before 24 hours rule for returning they will not even let you on the docks until the due time.
You should have no problems with travelling by ferry as retrievers are so placid by nature you will find your puppy will just settle down and go to sleep in the van.
Incidentally when we had Bramble `flead and ticked` for returning to UK last month I asked the vet in Dinan if she could also give her the annual check up and vaccination as we were due to have it done at home.No problem at all and she stamped the passport in the section for other vaccinations.We paid 40euros in total,as I took my own Frontline.
Our vet in Chichester charged £55 last year.
Good luck with the puppy. Helen.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

At last I can return the favour of advise Gerald!

I can totally recommend these!

http://www.dog-bag.co.uk/dbgintro.html

I have had one since the day we bought our springer and she travels in it everywhere, she even sleeps in it in the awning at night as you can peg down the corners. If I use the pick up truck I clip it to the tie down points and she jumps straight in 

best money we spent as it folds down small into bag and can be pressure washed, much nicer than the cage we got with her (which she didnt like)


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
If you want dogs that remain pups for life try my 2 there now 5 months old should calm down when they reach 10 they are Ruby & Scarlett(red collar)
Colin Frier


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Gerald many congratulations on the new addition.

Please as well as the passport side of things check out my posts ref heartworm etc (if you have not already done so) along with the caterpillars.

We used Eurotunnel and will def do it again the next time as you are able to stay with your dogs.

Russell thats interesting ref DEFRA our dogs were due to travel at 2.20 in the afternoon and we tried to check in much earlier, the passport control wouldn't let us go through to the duty free area and kept their passports until the exact time, we never even had chance to look at the duty free and in fact more or less had to rush to get to the train on time. I was amazed as I thought well we can't go until our train time,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you, everyone, for your information and good wishes.

We haven't chosen her yet, but she's one of those in the photo :wink:

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Gerald

Congratulations on your new addition :lol: 

How will you choose? It strikes me as an impossible job, they are all so beautiful.

I hope whichever one you do eventually pick turns out to be as nice a dog as DAB's Zoe is, she's such a beautiful, obedient and affectionate dog.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Congratulations on your new addition :lol:


Thanks, Jen 



clianthus said:


> I hope whichever one you do eventually pick turns out to be as nice a dog as DAB's Zoe is, she's such a beautiful, obedient and affectionate dog.


Funny you should mention that, Jen. Here's a photo of Zoe in our van at Newbury earlier this year. See how she matches our upholstery, furniture and flooring? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell!

If Jenny is fit & well, don't let her age put you off from getting her a passport.
Dylan was 13 years old when we decided to get his passport rather than leave him home. 
Sadly Dylan died last October at the age of 17 1/2.
I now have an 8 year old Collie X which has recently had his Rabies vaccination with no problems at all.

I would however, not allow any dog of mine to have two shots of vaccine unless the first one failed. IMO it would be better to waste a month if the vaccine is unsuccessful rather than overvaccinate just in case.
When I discussed it with the vet I use, he reckoned that it is unusual for the vaccine to fail unless the dog has it at the same time as other vaccinations which may inhibit the take up of the Rabies vaccine.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

I think most of the answers are already here - we've taken our springer Ellie 3 return trips through the tunnel. I've noticed my ears "pop" so we take a little pate just in case Ellie's are popping too ! Pate is also useful when you visit the vet on the way back to swallow the worming tablet! Ellie will not swallow it without!!

Always check with Defra before you go that the Rules have not changed.

This year because we went to the South of France & Spain we were advised to treat Ellie for Fleas and Ticks whilst we were over there - you have to time this with your final visit to the Vet in France to ensure no overdosing. Your Vet can advise - there are some nasties about!

We always visit the vet before we travel to ensure the Chip is working. Whilst it's not a requirement I always get the Fitness for Travel part of the Pet Passport stamped and signed. 

Be careful when you return that the French Vet puts the exact time of the Flea/Tick treatment in the Passport and signs/stamps it.

Lots of vets in France let you turn up but I recommend an appointment. Either call in once you are over there to book for your return trip or email or telephone. Email saves you time. If you can do this in French so much the better though they do usually speak English.

They like to supply the medication in our experience!

This year the Tunnel Dog check in place in Calais told us it was the actual departure time of the train that counted and not the check in time - we were checked in a few minutes outside the 'time window' but left France within it.

Best Regards - Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Taking a step back to the first stage - the microchipping.
The needle used has to be of a large guage to allow the chip to pass down it. This means that it is more painful than the usual ones used to inject vaccines etc.

If this is the first experience that your puppy has at a vet's it could cause him or her to be fearful of vets for ever.

Here's what I would do. Go for the puppy vaccinations. If puppy whimpers when injected do not reassure him/her as it reinforces their fear. Just jolly him/her along and stay long enough chatting to the vet for your puppy to have forgotten the bad experience and to have had a good experience. Repeat the above for the next time you visit. Then most importantly call back in on a regular basis just to chat to the receptionist (sorry all hard working reception staff) and to enable your puppy to view the vet's as a nice place to visit.

Once your puppy is 16 weeks or older then I would go for the chipping although some people wait until they go in for neutering as the dog is fast asleep when the chip is inserted.

Whenever you have it done follow the tips above to make sure your adult dog loves visiting the vet!

Good Luck

Have you booked puppy socialisation classes yet? Look at www.apdt.co.uk for a trainer near you, Give them a ring for advice even before you have your puppy, they will love you for it. :wink:

PS we allowed our puppy to "choose" us. There were 13 in the litter! She just pushed her head under my arm and that was it! 

Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pat

Since you mention neutering, can I get your thoughts please.

Gracie is 14 months old and had no problems at all during her first season at about 7 months.

She has a very good pedigree so I don't want to burn my boats (or hers!!) without giving it a lot of thought.

I don't think we will want to breed from her, partly because she is quite small for her breed (nearly two inches too short at the shoulder) and whelping may not be easy for her.

Having said that, I don't want to get her neutered, then regret it because we wished we could have some puppies.

Sorry to be such a ditherer, but it's quite an important decision, for us and the mutt!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Dave

Ahh the neutering debate. With my ex vet nurse hat on I have absolutely no doubt that a bich is much much healthier if she is neutered. Bitches left with their "bits" are subject to a variety of complaints the most serious, and life threatening of which is pyometra or septic womb. They then have to have an emergency ovario hysterectomy while in a very weakened state. I asked one of the partners at our practice once how common he thought it was for a bitch to suffer from this complaint he reckoned that at least 80% if bitches suffer from it if not neutered. 

Then there's mammary tumours. Again life threatening.

With my behaviourist hat on. There is no disadvantage either way except for the dreaded mood swings   .

I would do some soul searching about breeding from any bitch. It is an absolute myth that the bitch somehow feels she is missing out by not producing pups. If you could see the expression on a maiden bitch's face when a puppy pops out of her nether regions you would have no doubt that they have no idea about the reproductive process whatsover :roll: .

Added to that how many dogs are there in rescue. Could you absolutely guarantee that it wouldn't happen to one of your puppies?

No, IMHO dogs would be far better off if they were much harder to come by, making them only available to the real dog lovers  .

There you have it - I am off the soap box now.

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Pat. Always good to get an informed opinion.  



patp said:


> If you could see the expression on a maiden bitch's face when a puppy pops out of her nether regions you would have no doubt that they have no idea about the reproductive process whatsover :roll: .


Yes - I've seen it several times. Absulute astonishment, and a "_What on earth is *that *thing_?" look. Fortunately the instinct kicks in very quickly and they soon realise what they have to do.



patp said:


> Added to that how many dogs are there in rescue. Could you absolutely guarantee that it wouldn't happen to one of your puppies?


As well as anyone, and possibly better than most - - - fortunately!!

We would take her back to our breeder and sell the puppies through him. Welsh Terriers are on the "rare breeds" list and there is quite a demand for them. Neither I nor our breeder would sell them without "vetting" the prospective owner first.



patp said:


> IMHO dogs would be far better off if they were much harder to come by, making them only available to the real dog lovers  .
> 
> There you have it - I am off the soap box now.


I'll be up there on the box with you Pat. Far too easy to get them, and far too many people willing to sell to just anybody - especially just before Christmas in spite of all the publicity.

Thanks again


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Confirmation of Pets Passport etc*

Hi Dave,

I agree with Pat - when we had our previous Springer Cassie 22 years ago the vet advised us that if we were not intending to breed then best all round, for the dog and us, was to let her go into season once - then have her spayed. The advice was that if we did not she was liable to get the things wrong with her that Pat has mentioned. We had her spayed. She lived to be 16 years 11 months and 2 weeks: nearly 17! Very good for a Springer.

Our friends also had a Springer who, whilst she lived to be 15 had to have an emergency hysterectomy at the age of 14.

Cassie did become doubly incontinent at the age of approx 16 years - that was not too bad - she and we coped.

Ellie the Springer we now have had one season then she was 
spayed - we hope and pray she lasts as long as Cassie. She is now 3.

Different people may say different things but that is our experience - Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bob.

I agree in principle, and after our old girl had pyometra at 14 and had to have the operation we don't want to put another dog through that again.

As I perhaps should have emphasised a bit more, we are dithering largely because Welsh Terriers are on the "rare breeds" list.

I wonder if we have a duty to let Gracie have one litter at least (through our excellent breeder of course) to help keep the breed viable??

Dunno. They are not on the danger list yet, but there are certainly not many about!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Confirmation of Pets Passport etc*

Hi Dave,

Difficult - I should have mentioned that our friends Springer had one litter at a very early age and yet still managed 15 and was never spayed.

Also Cassie, who was spayed after one season had lots of lumps and bumps later on (some removed) and very late in life had strokes which she got over! Modern medicine is improving and there's no doubt that our excellent vet also helped her into old age.

So many things to take into account - we have to do, I guess, what we think is right with what we know and think is best at the time.

I wish you well with your decision.

Bob.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there, 

This is just my opinion...I do feel quite strongly about this so apologies in advance.

A litter should only really be considered if it takes the breed forward in all round quality- although I hear what you say about the rarity of your girl, I am sure the breeders are fully aware of this and all working towards increasing numbers. You say your girl is smaller than breed standard and might have difficulties- is it worth the risk to her or future generations? More importantly has your breeder asked you to consider her having a litter? 

We took 2 years to reach our decision and researched a lot of breeders in that time- it was quite an eye opener. We now have a pedigree dobermann girl, who is well balanced and healthy. She is the result of one kennel's carefully considered matings to improve the breed in all aspects but particularly temperament. Her litter sisters and brothers are all doing well in the show ring but also as loved family pets. As part of the contract/agreement when we bought her was a clause about breeding/neutering her. The clause ensures that breeding is only done for betterment of the dobermann breed as a whole and with breeder input. This protects the breeders time and effort investment in producing well balanced lines.

On the flip side, having had our pup, we got interested in helping those dobes less fortunate and became involved in rescue. The dobermann rescue we support is busier than ever, often with dogs bred by well intentioned (and the not so well intentioned). Worryingly is the increasing trend in litters that cannot be sold or those with health issues coming into rescue. 

Dobermann's suffer from a variety of inherited diseases like other breeds. 
Our second foster lad (dobe!) was from a private home breeding. He was put into rescue because he limped and the family were concerned about vet costs...apparently the breeder had told the family "sold as seen". He came into rescue with the most awful case of worms I have ever seen. In the first day we discovered he had terrible separation anxiety after he resculpted our door frames when left alone. His limp improved but his unusual running style and reluctance to do certain things hinted at hip problems. After expensive X-rays it turns out he has hip dysplasia- all this in a dog under 8 mths old. For this reason he was neutered later to prevent these being passed on intentionally or accidentally. He has recently been rehomed and is living the life of riley with his new slave!

It sounds like you are giving careful consideration to the decision and I wish you and your pooch well with whatever decision you choose.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Bob and Nell for your targeted replies - and everyone else of course.  

I think in the end we shall probably decide against breeding - mostly because Grace is so small and we wouldn't want to risk her having problems.

It's good to swap opinions with other concerned dog owners though, and helps a lot in making the final decision.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> I agree in principle, and after our old girl had pyometra at 14 and had to have the operation we don't want to put another dog through that again.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave as you know I have a girl and a boy Welsh so it would have been quite easy for us to decide on a litter............but I thought and thought about it, and in the end decided that I personally couldn't cope with having a litter and then maybe struggling to find homes etc and even if I had found homes I would always have worried, in the end I decided that I have two lovely dogs with good homes and I would leave it at that. Megan has been fine since being 'done' in fact she is a very happy little dog.


----------

